# Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge 26th annual race



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The sad news is that I will not be there.

But this mini enduro is a blast!

GREENBRIER RACEWAY’S 
26th ANNUAL 
THUNDERJET CHALLENGE
.

(Orange Lettering denotes 2017 rule changes / additions / updates / clarifications).



DATE: Saturday, April 7, 2018
. 
TIME: 12:00 noon (Doors open @ 9:00am) 
. 
LOCATION: Greenbrier Raceway (64 Greenbrier ln. Rochester, NY) 
. 
RACE: Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro 
. 
FORMAT: Mini-Enduro - 2 Qualifying heats / 8 Racer Main

Qualifying 1 - All racers, Top 6 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Qualifying 2 - All Racers except top 6, Top 2 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Main - Top 8 Racers from Qualifying - 20 min. Heats

All racing shall be divided into groups of 4 Drivers where possible (odd number of racers may require sitout positions). Driver / group selections shall be via random draw. 

for full rules: Specialty Coach & Limousine


----------

